# April 18th Day out in Eastern Canada



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Few shots from today water was a little cold, but we played in this spot for about an hour before moving on:


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

P1020689-1.flv video by Gixxer750 - Photobucket

P1020691-1.flv video by Gixxer750 - Photobucket

P1020692-1.flv video by Gixxer750 - Photobucket

P1020690-1.flv video by Gixxer750 - Photobucket


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

that looks pretty fun


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

looks like fun. more of yall need snorkels!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BigP said:


> looks like fun. more of yall need snorkels!


:agreed:

Especially that green brute!!! lol

Great pics & vids though.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Yup I have everything sitting there to make them for the Brute. Just have to take an afternoon and do it :bigok:


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

if only that culvert was a wee bit bigger round..


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

mrkd1 said:


> if only that culvert was a wee bit bigger round..


hahaha we said the same thing.


----------

